# West Counties



## clionaricho (Jul 25, 2007)

HI

Coming from Ireland next week into Pembroke and heading for West Counties ie Devon, Cornwall, Dorset and Somerset. We have 10 days in all and were wondering if anyone would recommend things to do and places to stay. We are 2 fasmilies in Motorhomes with children ranging betweek 2 and 15. We also like to pull in by pubs for overnights (if allowed) Also if anyone knows of any marketson in those areas

Many thanks for all your help
C


----------

